# Familäre Gilde (H) Der Abysische Rat



## Redryujin (18. Dezember 2010)

****Das ist nur eine Kopie vom Realmforum von Blizzard****

Ich grüße Euch alle.

Wir die Gelegenheitsspieler Gilde „Firedragons" (Horde) Server: Der abysische Rat suchen neue Mitglieder 

Wir sind eine kleine Gilde aus derzeit 10 Mitgliedern, bestehend aus Gelegenheitsspieler die wegen Familie/Beruf nicht häufig online sein können. In den nächsten Zeilen möchte ich Euch unsere Gilde genauer vorstellen und Euch auch erklären welche Art von Mitgliedern wir suchen.



*Gilden-OOC-Lore*

Die Gilde Firedragons wurde vom Drachenmeister Sarkan vor über einen Jahr gegründet. Von den damaligen 10 Mitgliedern haben 5 Mitglieder die Gilde wieder sofort wieder verlassen. 3 Mitglieder kamen bis Heute nicht mehr online. Übrig blieben der Drachenmeister und ein Gildenmitglied. 

Nach 4 Wochen machte der Drachenmeister eine Winterpause die ungefähr 2 Monate betrug. Als er nach 2 Monate wieder online kam sah er dass alles in der Gilde normal geblieben ist nur das hartnäckige Mitglied blieb immer noch in der Gilde. Überrascht sprach er das Mitglied da drauf an. Aus ein paar Worten wurde dann später eine Unterhaltung.

Nach 4 weiteren Wochen entstand eine kleine Freundschaft zwischen den zweien. Das Gildenmitglied mit den Namen Sayani lud noch eine Bekannten ein. Der Drachenmeister entschied sich darauf ein weiteres Bankfach für die zwei Gildenmitglieder zu öffnen. Und so verging eine Zeit der Ruhe und des Friedens man machte Zukunftspläne, lachte miteinander, erwarb ein Gildenhaus…...	Bis zum Zeitpunkt von

*Cataclym*

Mit den neuen Gildenänderungen haben wir schnell gemerkt zu dritt kommen wir nicht weit. Wir wollten aber das ruhige und gemütliche Gildenklima weiterführen. Nach langem Überlegen haben wir beschlossen unsere Gilde umzustrukturieren somit sie auch für neue Gildenmitglieder interessant wird und wir auch ein paar Gildenränge aufsteigen können.

*Was können wir euch bieten?*

Soziale Mitspieler die bei Fragen rund um das Spiel Euch Antworten geben können. Auch wenn ihr Questprobleme habt können wir Euch unterstützen. Vergesst aber nicht wir tragen nicht Euren Hintern Euch hinterher.

Ein selbsterworfenens Gilden-Rang-Belohnungssystem. Steigt des Ranges auf und erhaltet eine Belohnung und weitere Rechte. Rangerhöhungen sind selbst Zeit-/ Gildenerfahrung abhängig. (Anfangs nur Zeit) Selbst bei der Aufnahme der Gilde gibt's schon eine Rangbelohnung.

Ein Banksystem das mit dem Gilden-Rang-Belohungssystem verknüpft ist. Findet heraus für was die Bankfächer da sind und nutzt Sie.

Keine Onlinepflichten, kommt immer online wann ihr lust oder Zeit habt. Selbst wenn ihr ein Jahr oder nie mehr online kommt werdet ihr nicht aus der Gilde geworfen. (ausgenommen sind bis lvl 10 chars die nur 1-2 Mal online gekommen sind und länger als 1 Jahr offline sind, Gildenmitgliedertwinks sind ausgenommen)

Teamspeak, unterhaltet mit sozialen und erwachsenen Leuten.

*Was können wir Euch nicht bieten?*

Schlachtzüge ist im Aufbau.

Keine Garantie dass ständig jemand online ist. Es kann auch sein das ihr mal ein paar Wochen auch ganz alleine seid. Das kann sich aber auch mit der Zeit ändern wenn wir mehr sind.

*Welche Mitglieder suchen wir?*

Soziale Mitspieler die das Spiel genießen als alles durchrushen. Leuten bei Problemen; Unterstützen und bei Fragen auch eine richtige Antworten geben können.

Mitglieder die es akzeptieren dass sie auch mal auf sich alleine gestellt sind.

Keine Chinafarmer, Loot/Equipgeilen Spieler oder gar welche die sich unverschämt innerhalb und außerhalb der Gilde benehmen.


So das wäre dann alles von meiner Seite, wenn ihr Interesse habt dann meldet euch einfach bei mir Alvias oder Sarkan. Ihr könnt euch auch an jemand anders an der Gilde wenden ihr werdet auch da weitergeholfen. Denkt immer an eines Was kann ich für die Gilde tun und nicht was kann die Gilde für mich tun.

Weiter unten schreibe ich noch eine Kurzfassung mit Wichtige Fragen Wichtige Antworten für die wo sich den ganzen Text ersparen wollen.

Komunikationfreudige Mitglieder die beim Online kommen Hallo und beim offline gehen sich verabschieden können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Alvias



<strong/> _Wichtige Fragen, Wichtige Antworten_ <span class="underline"/>

*Wie alt und welche Stufe brauche ich um in die Gilde zu kommen?*
Alter und Stufe sind egal solange ihr Euch Sozial benehmt und nicht unverschämt werdet.

*Ich bin der Gilde beigetreten aber habe keine Rangbelohnung bekommen!*
Um die unterste Rangbelohnung zu bekommen müsst ihr 2 Tage warten. Diese Verzögerung dient nur als Sicherheit sonst würde jeder kommen und einfach die Belohnung abkassieren und wieder verschwinden.

*Wie steige ich einen Rang höher?*
Rangsteigerung ist anfangs Zeitbedingt später dann aber auch Gilden-Erfahrungspunkte Abhängig. Keine Angst wenn ihr normal questet von Stufe 1-85 könnt ihr locker 3-4 Ränge aufsteigen. Jeder neue Charakter egal ob er vom selben account ist fängt beim letzten Rang an.

*Wieso bin ich immer alleine in der Gilde online?*
Wir sind alles mehr Gelegenheitsspieler die wegen Beruf/Familie nicht immer online sein können. Wir kommen auch nur online wenn wir lust haben. Es kann sein das wenn später es mehr Mitglieder gibt auch ein paar immer online sein werdet. Aber mit einer großen Gilde solltet ihr hier nicht rechnen.

*Warum habt ihr keine Schlachtzüge (Raids).*
Zurzeit ist es geplant nach der Urlaubszeit einen Schlachtzug zu gründen.

*Ich finde Eure Gilde zu schlecht und will wieder raus!*
Wenn ihr uns wieder verlassen wollt dann bitte tut das mit Ehre und spamt danach nicht in den Channels umher wie schlecht ihr es hier findet. Ihr mögt es bestimmt auch nicht wenn man schlecht über Euch redet.

*Wie kann ich die Gilde unterstützen?*
Indem ich mit Spass mit den Gildenmitglieder spiele. (alles anders kommt von alleine)

*Wie oft muss ich in der Woche online sein?*
Bei uns gibt es keine Onlinepflichten. Selbst wenn ihr ein Jahr oder länger nicht mehr online kommt werdet ihr NICHT rausgeworfen.

*Kann man auch Offizier werden?*
Wenn ihr den Drang verspürt auch etwas mehr als normal für die Gilde zu tun so ist es Euch möglich nach einer gewissen Zeit ein Offizier zu werden in der ihr auch viele Pflichten habt.

*Ich bin ein Gamemaster kann ich euch auch trotzdem beitreten?*
Natürlich ist das möglich, vielleicht lassen sich die einen oder anderen Erfolge erschummeln *fängt an laut zu lachen*

*Muss ich hier noch mehr lesen?*
Ihr habt Glück das war alles was es zu lesen gibt


----------



## Sinmia (18. Dezember 2010)

...also ich muss mal Respekt an den TE geben, finde diesen Beitrag wirklich äußerst gut und ansprechend formuliert. Bin leider nicht auf dem richtigen Server, und ich denke auch wenn ich kleinere gemütlicherer Gilden mag wäre ich bei euch nicht der passende 

...wünsche euch aber viel Glück und hoffentlich findet ihr einige anständige Leute auf eurem Server!

MfG
Sinmia


----------



## Redryujin (29. Dezember 2010)

*schiebt den Thread mühevoll wieder nach oben*

Es ist immer noch alles beim alten.


----------



## Redryujin (5. Januar 2011)

*schiebt den Thread wieder mühevoll nach oben*

Mittlerweile sind wir 4 Mitglieder


----------



## Redryujin (14. Januar 2011)

*schiebt den Thread mühevoll wieder nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (21. Januar 2011)

*schiebt alles wieder nach oben*

Es ist wirklich sehr viel schwieriger als Gedacht aber wir geben nicht so leicht auf.

Es ist immer noch alles beim alten.


----------



## Redryujin (28. Januar 2011)

*schiebt wieder alles nach oben*

Mittlerweile sind wir 7 Mitglieder. Wir haben schon die ersten Gildenerfolge gemeinsam gemacht und sind jetzt sogar auf Gildenstufe 2.

Hier schon mal meinen Dank an Die Gildenmitglieder denn ohne Euch wäre es nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Redryujin (5. Februar 2011)

*schiebt alles wieder nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (14. Februar 2011)

*schiebt alles wieder mühevoll nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (24. April 2011)

Wir suchen wieder Erwachsene Spieler die Interesse an uns Haben. 

Unsere Ziele und Anforderungen sind immer noch die gleichen. 

Wir suchen Leute die sich gerne mit uns Interagieren und mit uns einleben und die Gilde auch weiter aufbauen.

Mittlerweile haben wir Stufe 6 erreicht. Hatten diese Woche auch unsere erste interne Heroinstanzgruppe gegründet. Es gab viele Wipes aber wir hatten Spass dabei und hatten viel gelacht. Am Ende hatten wir es auch geschafft.

Wir sind immer noch keine Raidgilde-und Massengilde und wollen es auch nicht werden.

Jeder neuling wird bei uns herzlich aufgenommen und integriert Das heißt keiner muss sich da einsam fühlen.

Das Wichtigste Ist immer noch Reallife ist immer noch das A und O bei uns. Sprich man fliegt nicht raus wenn man länger offline ist.

Falls ihr Interesse habt meldet Euch ingame an Alvias, Sarkan oder Fearghun oder hier beim Thread. Natürlich würde auch eine PM gehen.

MFG
Die Gilde Firedragons.


----------



## Redryujin (20. Juni 2011)

Hier melden wir uns wieder. Nach einer kleinen Sommerpause. 

Vor 2 Wochen haben wir unsere ersten Gehversuche in den Hero Instanzen probiert.

Nach vielen Wipes haben wir es doch immer wieder geschaft das Dungeon abzuschließen.

Es war nur möglich da wir es aus Spass gemacht haben und nicht wegen der Items.

Weiterhin suchen wir auch noch Leute die gerne an unseren Gildentagen teilhaben wollen und die natürlich mehr wert auf Kommunikation als auf Items wert legen.

Mittlerweile haben wir auch Stufe 9 erreicht und für Stufe 10 fehlt auch nicht mehr viel. Aktuell nur noch 14%.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt könnt ihr euch jederzeit an 

Gildenleitung: Alvias, Sarkan, Fearghun 
Offizier: Tadalf
Rekrutierer: Artras

ingame melden.

PS: Es ist immer noch eine Familäre mit 10 Mitgliedern.


----------



## Redryujin (27. Juni 2011)

*schubs*

Stufe 10 wurde erreicht.
Internes Arenateam wurde gebildet

Wir suchen noch weitere sozial Mitspieler um uns gemeinsam weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Juli 2011)

*wieder alles nach oben schieb*


----------



## Redryujin (13. Juli 2011)

also,

Da wir die Heroischen Instanzen alle durchhaben und die neuen Trollinanzen auch schon fast durch sind hatten wir gemeinsam beschlossen.

Wir wollen auch die Schlachtzüge probieren.

Momentan sind wir 5 Schlachtzugsbereite Mitglieder und suchen noch 5 Mitglieder um die Schlachtzugsinstanz zu starten.

Folgende Rollen suchen wir.

Heiler: 2 +1Ersatz
Schaden: 4 +3Ersatz
Tank: evtl 1

Achtung
Wir suchen nur leute die mit uns gemeinsam was bewegen wollen und aktiv mithelfen was aufzubauen. Wenn ihr nur an Items interesiert seid und deswegen mitwollt müssen wir das so leid es mir tut ablehnen.

Anforderungen:
TS3, wenn möglich mit Mikrofon
Klassenverständis
Teamwork
Lust am gemeinsamen Erreichen an Mounts + Erfolgen usw
Zuverlässigkeit

.......

Erfahrung:
Müsst ihr keine haben, Bosse werden immer jedesmal erklärt allerdings solltet ihr schon lvl 85 sein.

Schlachtzugstag:
Freittag 21 Uhr (meistens nicht länger als 0:00)


----------



## Redryujin (20. Juli 2011)

*schubs*

Unsere Gilde hat in den letzten Tag weiteren Zuwachs von Erwachsenen Leuten kommen.

Für unsere geplanten Schlachtzug suchen wir noch.

2 Heiler 

2-3 Ersatz DDs.


------------------

Ansonsten nehmen wir auch sonstige Leute herzlich in unsere Gilde auf.


----------



## Redryujin (27. Juli 2011)

*schubs*

Gildenstufe 12 ist nahe.

Für unseren Schlachtzug suchen wir:

1 Heiler evtl 1Heiler ersatz
1 Tank evtl 1 Tank ersatz
1-2 DDs.

für unsere Arenagruppe suchen wir:

2v2 -----
3v3 1 DD mit CC
5v5 1-2 DDs mit CC


----------



## Redryujin (3. August 2011)

*schubs*

Gildenstufe 13 fehlen nur noch 50%

Für unseren Schlachtzug suchen wir noch.

1 Heiler + Ersatz
1 Tank
3 - 4 DDs

Für die Arena suchen wir.

2 vs 2 ------
3 vs 3 ------
5 vs 5 1 Heiler und 1 DD


----------



## Redryujin (10. August 2011)

*schubs*

Gildenstufe 13 erreicht.

Für unseren Schlachtzug suchen wir noch Gildenmitglieder in folgender ausrichtung.

Tanks: -----
Heiler: ------
Schaden: 2 Nahkämpfer oder 1 Nah und 1 Fernkämpfer.


----------



## Redryujin (9. Oktober 2011)

Für unseren Schlachtzug suchen wir aktuell.

2 Erwachsene Spieler

Welche Rolle?

Das dürft ihr selbst entscheiden, da wir in den Schlachtzügen so flexibel sind das fast jeder Spieler Tanken, Heilen oder Schaden machen kann.

Welche Erfahrung?

Selbstverständlich gilt immer noch das gleiche das alle Bosse erklärt werden und ihr deshalb auch keine Erfahrung braucht.

Wichtig ist nur eins.

Wir gehen in die Schlachtzüge um Spass zu haben, nicht wegen der Ausrüstung oder des Erfolges. 

Wir nehmen generell keine Leute auf die sich nur für die Schlachtzüge interesieren.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Oktober 2011)

*wieder nach oben Schieb*


----------



## Redryujin (16. November 2011)

*wieder nach oben schieb*


----------



## Redryujin (25. November 2011)

*schiebt wieder alles nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (9. Dezember 2011)

*schiebt alles nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

Wir suchen zur Zeit wieder neue nette Mitspieler die gemeinsam mit uns spielen wollen.

Aktuell suchen wir auch dringend einen neuen Gildenjuwelier der seine Dienste für uns anbietet (Rohsteine sind auch noch viele in der Gildenbank).

Leider muss ich Euch auch mitteilen das es einen Zwischenfall intern gab, der nach meiner ungewollten WoW Pause sich zugetragen hatte.

Als ich wiederkam merkte ich das sich doch ein Großteil sich zerstritten hatte und ein Teil davon wollten mehr Schlachtzüge bzw weiterkommen. Nach Gesprächen entschied ich mich wieder alle die nicht zu uns passten (Leute die nur Schlachtzüge nur noch machen wollten) bzw (Leute die verbal beleidigt hatten) aus der Gilde zu entlassen bzw hatten schon selbst die Gilde verlassen.

Aus Diesen Grund suchen wir der harte Kern wieder Leute die mit uns gemeinsam spielen wollen. 

Ich habe wieder den Gildentag Freittags 20 Uhr eingeführt in der wir uns gemeinsam entscheiden was wir machen wollen. Dieser Gildentag ist natürlich wieder freiwillig.

Schlachtzüge bieten wir vorerst leider keine mehr an, aber falls ihr extern einen Schlachtzug habt würden wir Euch dabei unterstüztzen in Form von (Fläschchen,Bufffood).

Mein Ziel ist es diese Gilde wieder zu dem zu machen was sie war. Eine Spielergemeinschaft die sich bei Problemen, Fragen und Anfragen gemeinsam hilft. Da gehört auch die Gemeinschaftliche Verwalltung der Gildenbank, Soziales Benehmen ohne Beleidigend zu werden. 

Falls Ihr Interesse an uns habt dann meldet Euch einfach im Spiel bei mir und ich werde Eure Fragen da alle beantworten.

MFG
Die Firedragons


----------



## Redryujin (18. April 2012)

*schiebt alles nach oben*

nach unseren Erfolgreichen Gildentag letzten Freittag suchen wir noch 3 -4 Erwachsene soziale Mitglieder.


----------



## ElDaggetto (19. April 2012)

Hey Redryujin,

wir haben vor kurzem ebenfalls eine Gilde eröffnet, welche so weit eigentlich genau das gleich versucht wie ihr/Du. - Ein Unterschied trennt uns hier jedoch, der Realm. (Un'goro)

Meine Frage die hier entsteht, da die Mitglieder-Suche teilweise ja doch ein wenig andauern kann, ob ihr vielleicht auch an einer Realm-übergreifenden Kooperation interessiert sein würdet. - Es ist erstmal nur eine generelle Nachfrage, was ihr davon halten würdet, wenn wir so eventuell Realm-übergreifend Schlachtzüge bestreiten könnten.

Ich für meinen Teil, bin es leid immer nur innerhalb einer Gilde zu denken und selbiges gilt auch für den Realm. Es gibt mittlerweile die Möglichkeit, auch über verschiedene Realms hinweg zusammen zu finden, warum nicht eine Kooperation anstreben und somit beiden Gilden auf die Sprünge helfen. Sollte dies nicht von Interesse für euch sein, seht es als eventuelle Idee für die Zukunft. Selbstverständlich werden wir das akzeptieren, unterstützen aber dennoch eure Idee, weil sie auch ein Stück weit die unsere ist.

Sofern Interesse besteht, freue ich mich auf die Kontaktaufnahme.

Grüße
Der Dag


----------



## Redryujin (27. April 2012)

*schiebt wieder alles nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (8. Mai 2012)

*schiebt wieder alles nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2012)

Wir suchen immer noch freundliche Mitspieler.

Ich möchte nochmals betonen wir sein keine Raidgilde!!!

Wir haben zwar die Gildentage aber in denen haben wir meist immer etwas anderes gemeinsam unternommen und zwar das was allen Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Mai 2012)

*schiebt alles nach oben in der Hoffnung das sich richtige Mitspieler sich finden lassen*


----------



## Redryujin (10. Juni 2012)

Geplante Ereignisse in nächster Zeit.

- gemeinsames Erreichen des Gildenerfolges Spitzenklasse. (läuft)

- Aufbau eines öffentliches Rp Events das sich in Regelmäßigen Abständen abspielt. ( In Planung)

- gemütliches Drachenseele Schlachtzug im 10er. Bosse werden wie immer bei uns erklärt, Erfahrung ist keine Pflicht. ( 1 Versuch am 16.06)

- Suchen von netten Leuten die im gemeinschaftlichen Sinne handeln und nicht Gierig sind. (läuft)

- Die Herrschaft über Azeroth erlangen ( In Planung) *grinst*


----------



## Redryujin (20. Juni 2012)

Geplante Ereignisse in nächster Zeit.

- gemeinsames Erreichen des Gildenerfolges Spitzenklasse. (läuft)

- Aufbau eines öffentliches Rp Events das sich in Regelmäßigen Abständen abspielt. ( Startet am 26. 06.)

- gemütliches Drachenseele Schlachtzug im 10er. Bosse werden wie immer bei uns erklärt, Erfahrung ist keine Pflicht. ( läuft)

- Suchen von netten Leuten die im gemeinschaftlichen Sinne handeln und nicht Gierig sind. (läuft)

- Die Herrschaft über Azeroth erlangen ( In Planung) *grinst*


----------



## Redryujin (1. Juli 2012)

*Wochenplan:*

Monatag: zweites RP Event in Planung/ Kleines RP Kreis in Silbermond je nachdem die Leute Lust haben

Dienstag: RP Event "Die magische Lounge"

Mitwoche: PVP Tag (noch in Überlegung/Planung) / Kleiner RP Kreis in Silbermond je nachdem die Leute Lust haben

Donnerstag: "RP" Kreistreffen der Gilde Teufelskreis. (Realabend von Alvias)

Freittag: Allgemeiner Gildentag der Firedragons

Samstag: Schlachtzugstag der Gilde Firedragons mit öffentlicher anteilnahme ( siehe Forumbeitrag von Imperatoris auf Realmforum)

Sonntag: "RP" Stamm der Sturmhufe


Das RP Donnerstag und Freittag wird von den RP Gilden auf dem Server organisiert.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Juli 2012)

*nach oben schieb*


----------



## Redryujin (2. August 2012)

Die Familäre Gilde Firedragons sucht immer noch weitere neue Mitglieder für unsere Projekte wie das RP und den Gildentag.

Alles freiwillig, kein Zwang.

Meldet Euch jetzt bei uns wenn ihr uns unterstützen möchtet.


----------



## Redryujin (31. August 2012)

Auch wir suchen noch weiterhin nette neue Mitglieder die mit uns gemeinsam spielen möchten.

Wer auf familäre Atmosphäre sucht und viel lachen kann ist bei uns auch willkommen.


----------



## Redryujin (7. September 2012)

*ein weiterer Auszug aus dem Realmforum*

Cataclysm,

eine Ära endet und wir durften viel Erleben.

Ob neue Bekanntschaften, neue Freundschaften, neue Abenteuer wir haben viel in dieser Ära erlebt.

Stets haben wir immer versucht alles zu bestehen auf die gemütliche Art.

Wir geben zu wir haben nicht immer alles erfolgreich geschafft aber eines sollt ihr wissen wir geben niemals auf.

-Egal ob der Server tot ist, wir bleiben hier
-Egal ob wir keine Raids machen, wir versuchen es weiter
-Egal ob wir eine Instanz nicht schaffen, wir versuchen es weiter
-Egal ob uns alle für schlecht halten, wir bleiben standhaft.
-Egal ob uns Mitglieder verlassen, wir suchen weiter.
-Egal ob das niemand liest, wir schreiben es tortzdem
-Egal das niemand zum RP kommt, wir werden es weiter organisieren
-Egal das wir viele Projekte versuchen zu organiseren, alles bleibt freiwillig.

Auch für die nächste Ära versuchen wir wieder,

-alles gemütlich zu erkunden
-Instanzen, Szenarien, Herausforderungsmodus gemütlich und ohne Stress gemeinsam zu bewältigen

- viel zu lachen
- neue Mitglieder zu werben
- gemeinsam durch dunkle Zeiten zu gehen
- Gildenerfolge gemeinsam zu bewältigen

Natürlich das alles ohne Stress denn ihr sollt wissen das alles ist nur ein Spiel. Egal ob man im Spiel etwas erreicht oder nicht im RL ändert das absolut nichts.

Für alle Gilden die sich schwer tun Leute zu werben oder die Gilde stabil zu halten folgender Tip. " Gebt niemals auf, Kämpft Kämpft denn was wäre das für ein Spiel wenn alles auf Anhieb klappt das wäre doch langweilig".


----------



## Redryujin (22. September 2012)

WICHTIG:

Wir möchten nochmal darauf hinweisen, wir sind nur eine kleine Familäre Gilde.

Wir nehmen nur Leute auf die bereit sind mit uns die Gilde gemeinsam voran zu bringen. Dazu gehört auch soizales Benehmen, Kommunikatives Verhalten (beteiligung am Gildenchat) und die Einhaltung der Gildenregeln.

Wir sind auch keine Raidgilde, wir versuchen zwar ab und zu einen Schlachtzug zu machen aber meist wird es nur etwas wenn genügen Leute da sind. Reallife geht nunmal vor, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## Redryujin (7. Dezember 2012)

*entsaubt, gereinigt aber nicht akutalisiert*


----------



## Redryujin (16. Dezember 2012)

Suchen noch 3/5 neue mitglieder die sich uns anschließen möchten.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt suchen wir wieder 5 neue Mitglieder *grinst*


----------



## Redryujin (9. Januar 2013)

*niest*

Huch wo ist den jetzt alles hingeflogen?


----------



## Redryujin (22. Januar 2013)

*sieht nach oben*


----------



## Redryujin (7. Februar 2013)

*sieht nach unten*


----------



## Redryujin (14. Februar 2013)

*jetzt schau ma mal nach links*


----------



## Redryujin (8. März 2013)

Momentan sind wir wieder dabei Gildeninterne Freittag abende zu machen.

Zur Zeit machen wir Feuerlande, (Legendären Stäbe für alle holen und die Mounts sammeln) Sollten wir dennnoch nicht genug sein sind auch andere Mountruns noch geplant.




Für die frage zum Post unter mir.

Ja kann man.


----------



## Airidis (8. März 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich den Thread nochmals von Anfang an durchgelesen. Ihr seid wirklich beharrlich !  Das muss man Euch lassen.

Und nun habt ihr mein Interesse geweckt !



Sucht ihr immer noch ? Und wenn ja darf ich bei Euch ganz neu auf Level 1 anfangen ? Ich habe auf dem Realm nämlich noch gar nichts


----------



## Redryujin (17. März 2013)

Momentan suchen wir noch so um die 2-3 Leute die sich unserer Gemeinschaft anschließen wollen.

Um nochmal auf die Frage über mir zu kommen.

Das level ist egal auch wenn er auf dem Server neu anfangt. Wir versuchen Euch so gut es geht zu unterstützen mit Taschen usw.


----------



## Redryujin (16. Mai 2013)

*mal wieder nach oben schieb*

Nehmen immer wieder gerne leute auf Klasse Rasse egal wichtig ist nur das ihr zu uns passt *grinst*

Momentan ist in überlegung die neuen Schlachtzüge einmal pro Woche anzugehen. Sicher ist das noch nicht aber so wie früher Drachenseele sollte es schon werden.

Dafür braucht man keine Erfahrung Erklärung gibts immer.

Bufffood und Fläschchen sind reichlich vorhanden.

Spaß am Spiel sollte man aber schon haben.

Nicht vergessen.... DAS IST NOCH NICHT SICHER!!!!


----------



## Redryujin (2. Juni 2013)

Nach wie vor suchen wir Spieler die mit uns Spass am spielen haben wollen *grinst*.


----------



## Loony555 (7. Juni 2013)

Respekt dass ihr immer noch dranbleibt!
Ich spiel(t)e auch seit Anfang BC auf dem Rat auf Allianzseite. Classic war ich noch auf Antonidas.
(Inzwischen seit November gar nicht mehr, weil Job, Frau, Familie usw es zeitlich nicht mehr zulassen.)
Zu den Hochzeiten von Burning Crusade war echt der Bär los, 
aber inzwischen ist es sehr ruhig geworden auf dem Rat. 
Dafür stimmt die Atmosphäre einfach nach wie vor. Hab mich immer sehr wohl gefühlt.


Bleibt dran, Gilden wie euch braucht der Rat!


----------



## Redryujin (22. September 2013)

*nickt freundlich dem Vorposter zu*

Wir halten immer noch die Augen offen nach Mitgliedern die zu uns passen *grinst*

Das Gildensystem ist immer noch das gleiche und wir wollen es auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändern.

Wer Spaß am spiel hat darf sich gerne weiterhin bei uns melden, wir beißen nicht!!!!!

Momentan arbeiten wir an einigen Gildenerfolgen, in den nächsten Tagen sollten wir z.b. unser 8tes Gildenbankfach freigespielt haben das auch wie alle anderen Gildenbankfächer frei zugänglich ist.


----------



## Redryujin (5. Oktober 2013)

*schiebt alles ein bisschen nach vorne und danach nach oben*

Einige Erfolge wurden wieder erreicht,

dennoch suchen wir immer noch nach Leuten die mit uns zusammen die Gilde weiterführen möchten.

Gemeinsam Spass steht immer noch ganz oben.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn wir noch klein und familär sind, sind wir immer noch auf die Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern die gerne im ruhigen spielen. *grinst freundlich*


----------

